

Ask HN:What should I do with a huge amount of weird traffic? - pontifier

I bought a domain a long time ago, and a couple of years ago I pointed it at another site as a joke. I figured that it had gone viral when I started getting lots of emails from people who had tracked me down through the Whois.<p>I didn't actually know how much traffic I was getting until yesterday when I finally did the redirect through bitly instead of through my registrar.  I'm getting around 5k per day, with about 75% being direct links. I doubt any of them ever come back so it's all unique. None of them stay for any length of time either.<p>So I ask you... What would you do with a domain that is getting a huge amount of this weird type of traffic?
======
johnfenleyhater
Stop redirecting people to the NSA website. Simple.

